# Help pls for no cut self weeding transfer paper..



## wakazinave (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm looking for an inkjet/laser self weed and no cut transfer paper here in the philippines... i'm in taguig city,NCR Philippines... Anyone knows where i can purchase this kind of paper transfer? how much does it cost? salamat/Thanks for ur replies...


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

wakazinave said:


> I'm looking for a self weed and no cut transfer paper here in the philippines... i'm in taguig city,NCR Philippines... Anyone knows where i can purchase this kind of paper transfer? how much does it cost? salamat/Thanks for ur replies...


I have never heard of such a thing. If a magic fairy were to appear and do the work for us then everyone would be doing this business and we would all be out of a business or jobs.

So good luck unless I am mistaken!


----------



## wakazinave (Jan 12, 2016)

i saw it in youtube.....

https://youtu.be/qeRyikPoyRY


----------



## sbd222888 (Nov 1, 2008)

Just checked it out on youtube. Very interesting!


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Hummmmm....That is interesting to say the least. I would have to actually play with it to see if it is worth what they may charge for it. It seems like too much time to mess with each process just to get it on the shirt especially the shirt side of the press, to me it should peel better than that. However like I said, I would have to play with it before I can form a better opinion about it.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

wakazinave said:


> I'm looking for an inkjet/laser self weed and no cut transfer paper here in the philippines... i'm in taguig city,NCR Philippines... Anyone knows where i can purchase this kind of paper transfer? how much does it cost? salamat/Thanks for ur replies...


Kabayan,

That is Forever Laser Dark No-cut Low temp and Forever Flex Soft Laser. There is no self weeding inkjet transfer for light or dark. There use to be self weeding Imageclip laser transfer for light but the maker discontinued it.

Forever Laser Dark No-cut Low temp requires printer with built in white toner like C711WT or Procolor 920WT. Forever Flex Soft requires minimum of only black toner so b/w printer will work as long as it prints high density toner on thick media.

I have been away from PI since 1967 so I can't say if there is vendor there for Forever products. 

There are vendors here in US that will ship overseas. It will be expensive though to import it by having to pay for shipment and custom duties. The links below are two of vendors that sells Forever products. There are more.

Laser Heat Transfer Paper | Coastal Business Supplies

Laser Dark 2-Step - DyeTrans.com

There is a pinoy member MYDAMIT that has a brother that runs transfer supplies in PI. Maybe you can order through him. Send PM to MYDAMIT.

You can use a combination of inkjet pigment or sublimation ink printer and Okidata CMYK printer with interchangeable white or translucent toner/drum set with black toner/drum set to make self weeding transfer for dark. Use 2 step self weeding laser dark transfer like Imageclip Laser Dark or Forever Laser Dark No-Cut Low Temp. Print normal facing color image with pigment or sublimation ink on B sheet (opaque) and print mirrored facing negative gray scale of the color image with white or translucent toner on the A sheet. When A and B sheets are married the weeded color image that includes white will transfer to A sheet. Press the A sheet on dark garment. The hand is softer because there is less laser toner used.

ATTRansfer sells translucent or white toner.

By the way the video link you posted is broken so if don' t mind I posted a different link of the same video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeRyikPoyRY&feature=youtu.be

Mabuhay.


----------

